# Low poundage --light arrows for 3D



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

The Victory HV series arrows are about as light as you're gonna get!


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

I shoot 45lb all the time, with Carbon Express Cx200's. They weigh in at 15 grams or 280ish grains.

Off the finger rig (CSS challenger) they do 230fps, off the unlimited rig (Horton Edge) they are clocking 270ish fps.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

sportsdog said:


> Is anybody using a 50lb or less peak weight bow with grained out arrows for
> 3D?
> 
> The older I get the less comfortable I am pulling higher draw weights.
> ...


Yes you can. I know with people shooting shooter than that and shooting mid 40lb range and getting 280. My other half's older hoyt single cam grained out at 42 lbs will get 270 and thats with a 24 inch draw.


----------



## larry28377 (Dec 8, 2008)

sportsdog said:


> Is anybody using a 50lb or less peak weight bow with grained out arrows for
> 3D?
> 
> The older I get the less comfortable I am pulling higher draw weights.
> ...


yes you can,i shoot a Hoyt Ultra Elite set at 57 lbs. 26.5" draw length,using Gold Tip Ultralight pro 500 arrows and getting 288fps the max allowed for ASA.


----------



## larry28377 (Dec 8, 2008)

I for got to mention that my bow has 60 to 70 lb limbs.So if i turned up the poundege my arrows would really fly.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

larry28377 said:


> yes you can,i shoot a Hoyt Ultra Elite set at 57 lbs. 26.5" draw length,using Gold Tip Ultralight pro 500 arrows and getting 288fps the max allowed for ASA.


I wish the best for you if you get checked and the chronos differ!!!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

My wife shoots a 26" draw, 50# 82nd.

Easton Lightspeed 500, 23.5 inches, 4 inch duravanes, 50 gr. Easton RPS tips

252 gr.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

larry28377 said:


> yes you can,i shoot a Hoyt Ultra Elite set at 57 lbs. 26.5" draw length,using Gold Tip Ultralight pro 500 arrows and getting 288fps the max allowed for ASA.


My father shoots 48 lbs. on his Martin Slayer with Nitrous cams and gets 282'ish. He builds some light arrows with Carbon Express CXL 150's and some seriously light arrows with Gold Tip Ultra Lite 500's. I think you could build a 260 gr GT ultra lite 500 and you could probably shoot the Gold Tip UL 600 with a lighter point. With the right fletching and the UL 600 would be under 250 gr.

A piece of advice from someone with a 26" draw. Get a bow designed specifically for short draws and you'll be able to get plenty of speed!!
I shoot a 5 grains per pound arrow (300 gr) from my Martin FireCat and get up into the 280's........I have to be careful to not go over the speed limit!


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*speed*

speed pro max arrows 284 gr total off 54 lb Iron Mace will do about 320 fps at 30 in draw.ya can miss real quick with it


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

jwshooter11 said:


> The Victory HV series arrows are about as light as you're gonna get!


those really aren't that light

6.6 gpi isn't that light

if you want REALLY light, go with an easton ACE arrow, they're about as light as you can get with proper spine


----------

